# Bookster



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I placed an order yesterday with Bookster in the UK . The process went well with lots of help from their point of contact, Michelle . The order is for a 3 piece suit in Harris Tweed . Hopefully all goes well as there is another 3 piece I'm after but want to see how my experience with them goes . 
I actually may amend the order a bit but need to speak with Bookster first . I've sent a couple emails and await their reply , I'm sure they will contact me . I was given a 9 week delivery time . What sort of experiences have any forum members had with Bookster ?


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

Bookster's great. Slow, yes, but great. (And bear in mind that "slow" is totally relative; I mean, if you were having a bespoke suit made for you, it would take several fittings, etc.) I love my gray herringbone tweed jacket I got from them. INCREDIBLY solid construction--theirs is not a "soft" jacket (not that that's a bad thing, of course). And, if there's a problem, they'll make it right--they were supposed to narrow the sleeves on my jacket, and, when they accidentally didn't, they paid for me to take it to a local tailor to have the fix done. Nice folks.

Oh, bear in mind that, when they measure the shoulder-to-shoulder width on their jackets, they do it a little further down on the back (down by the shoulder blades, not at the very top of the jacket) than many do. If I ordered a jacket from them again, I'd probably specify narrower shoulders, since the shoulders on a size 40 supposedly measure 18", but it really comes in more like 18.5"-19" if you measure at the very top.

But, yeah, a great company to deal with.


----------



## Whoville (May 3, 2013)

I had a wonderful experience with them the first time. Ordered a Sween Hacking jacket. Construction is excellent and I wear it all the time. However, I recently ordered from them and have had difficulty getting them to respond, and it's been 18 weeks since I placed the order........I am afraid something is terribly wrong with their operation right now.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

20 weeks for me, and waiting. Also, I always have to chase down responses to my queries. I was prepared for the wait, but this is bordering on the ridiculous. As for having to chase down responses, I call that a deal breaker. Do I sound frustrated?


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

A general observation, not regarding a Bookster experience is that failing to respond to emails has been a 'death knell' for my dealings with foreign vendors. It shows inattention at the best and something more serious at the worst. Evidently many have the patience and trust I lack.


----------



## Hardtime (Nov 27, 2012)

velomane said:


> 20 weeks for me, and waiting. Also, I always have to chase down responses to my queries. I was prepared for the wait, but this is bordering on the ridiculous. As for having to chase down responses, I call that a deal breaker. Do I sound frustrated?


 Twenty weeks (so far) for me as well, on a pair of trousers.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

filfoster said:


> A general observation, not regarding a Bookster experience is that failing to respond to emails has been a 'death knell' for my dealings with foreign vendors. It shows inattention at the best and something more serious at the worst. Evidently many have the patience and trust I lack.


I couldn't agree more. I'm never in any hurry to receive things, nor am I usually at all bothered by delays long or short - as long as I'm notified of them and generally kept abreast of things. If communication is good and the product up to scratch, I'll likely be back for more even if other things didn't quite go to plan. If communication is lacking and I'm kept hanging and worrying, you'll never hear from me again regardless of how good your stuff is.


----------



## Earlgrey (Nov 20, 2009)

Actually I am losing my patience with Bookster recently since I don't know what has happened with my orders placed 3 months ago. I have sent 5 inquiry emails recently and just received 2 replies saying they are checking.

I noticed they have switched salesgirl however it should not be the excuse of neglecting clients.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmmm...so it isn't only me. I know Peter lurks here, so hopefully he sees the level of dissatisfaction as a warning to start shaping up. I've got two jackets in the works and no matter how nicely they turn out, I don't see myself dealing with Bookster again. As someone else noted, the wait would be more tolerable if the customer was kept in the picture.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I actually received two responses from Michele this past week . I've been waiting about 10 weeks on a 3 piece suit


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazz said:


> I actually received two responses from Michele this past week . I've been waiting about 10 weeks on a 3 piece suit


I'm sorry that I have no experience with Bookster except for what I've read here. But if I may ask you to gratify my curiosity, I note you're in South Carolina, and I'd be interested in learning your plans for a 3-piece Harris Tweed?


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

We have winters in SC


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of these issues, I can't tell who you are from your forum names but if you would like to email me personally [email protected]com i'll look into each query .

It is well documented on the forum how we had problems in the winter which of course is our busiest time of year to compound matters, on the calendar that seems like a long time ago but to us it still seems like yesterday and whilst we have dealt with the bulk of the backlog there is still some catching up to do, thankfully most customers have been most supportive and understanding and we have done a lot to improve our response time to queries about timing.

It isn't as simple as it might seem to update order delivery quotes in a timely fashion with any degree of absolute certainty as its hand tailoring not some big production line, but that does not excuse not managing customers expectations properly and for that I am truly sorry.

I do know from customers that our failings in this area are nowhere near as bad as some more illustrious names but I'm not resting on that I just mention it for perspective. In fact after our problems this year I think we shall just start quoting longer lead times in the first place, we are really busy and cannot draft in extra skilled people for these periods.

We will find a way to make up any disappointment to our regular customers, they mean so much to us despite any impression you might form from reading this thread.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazz said:


> We have winters in SC


Everyone's degree of tolerance for cold or heat seems to differ. A quick check of the weather for your area shows winter highs in December and January averaging in the upper 50's and lows in mid to upper 30's, though it's seems this past season was warmer. I'd personally find even that too warm for Harris Tweed, particularly with a vest, but I'm sure many might not. And of course it depends on the weight of the Harris Tweed, some of which is incredibly warm.

I'm glad Bookster responded, and hopefully, your concerns will soon be resolved. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Out here the winter was uncharacteristically cold, with lows into the high 30's. For we thin-blooded Left Coasters, that's well beyond brisk and 12-14 oz tweeds were very welcome. Over a shirt and tie even 14's might not be too warm in a 3-piece though over a turtleneck 12's probably suffice. If there is any chance of a repeat in the coming winter, I may be talking to Hemrajani about some of his W. Bill and Dormeuil checks and herringbone. And just maybe, if I can scratch together the money early enough for a 12 week lead time, I'll indulge myself with something from Bookster's wonderful collection. I start to drool everytime I look at their fabric collection.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Flanderian said:


> Everyone's degree of tolerance for cold or heat seems to differ. A quick check of the weather for your area shows winter highs in December and January averaging in the upper 50's and lows in mid to upper 30's, though it's seems this past season was warmer. I'd personally find even that too warm for Harris Tweed, particularly with a vest, but I'm sure many might not. And of course it depends on the weight of the Harris Tweed, some of which is incredibly warm.
> 
> I'm glad Bookster responded, and hopefully, your concerns will soon be resolved. :thumbs-up:


It's not a suit that I plan to wear all year but it can get quite cold here . I travel to the UK quite often as my mum is from there . Ill get good use of it there as well . I own some other medium and heavy weight tweed that get quite a few opportunities to be worn . Lover of tweed .


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazz said:


> It's not a suit that I plan to wear all year but it can get quite cold here . I travel to the UK quite often as my mum is from there . Ill get good use of it there as well . I own some other medium and heavy weight tweed that get quite a few opportunities to be worn . Lover of tweed .


I expect it will be beautiful! I love Harris Tweed!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

filfoster said:


> A general observation, not regarding a Bookster experience is that failing to respond to emails has been a 'death knell' for my dealings with foreign vendors. It shows inattention at the best and something more serious at the worst. Evidently many have the patience and trust I lack.


 Actually I'm gratified to see your post because it means you won't be clogging the lines so to speak when I place my 5th, 6th, and 7th orders with Bookster. The last time I spoke with Mr. King over the phone I told him that in my opinion all potential Bookster customers must have done business with a firm on Savile Row. This way they will have an understanding about how long a wait to expect and how much communication a customer gets from the best tailors in the world. (Not to mention what the best tailors in the world charge.) Then they will be very pleased with Bookster. I don't speak for Bookster, just my own experiences. My opinion is that for their very narrow market niche Bookster is the best value I've found.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> I don't speak for Bookster, just my own experiences.
> 
> My opinion is that for their very narrow market niche Bookster is the best value I've found.


I'm now considering cloth for my 6th Bookster, and for what costs half or less what you'd have to pay for locally done MTO, I'll stand the wait. Charlotte is not a very cold place, so a nice tweed jacket, with scarf, hat and gloves can be all the gear you need most of the time


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

127.72 MHz said:


> Actually I'm gratified to see your post because it means you won't be clogging the lines so to speak when I place my 5th, 6th, and 7th orders with Bookster. The last time I spoke with Mr. King over the phone I told him that in my opinion all potential Bookster customers must have done business with a firm on Savile Row. This way they will have an understanding about how long a wait to expect and how much communication a customer gets from the best tailors in the world. Then they will be very pleased with Bookster.
> 
> I don't speak for Bookster, just my own experiences.
> 
> My opinion is that for their very narrow market niche Bookster is the best value I've found.


 Thank you for a great post. It's just what I needed so that I can readjust my focus.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

You could always try Mears if a long waiting time is a deal breaker. Four to five week wait quoted.

Langham, if I remember correctly, speaks well of them.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have recently ordered my #2 and I can see more in my future...I've certainly got my third in mind....


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I find five weeks or a bit more perfectly acceptable for a MTM shirt. A suit at twelve weeks doesn't even make me blink. Anyone who patronizes the touring top drawer tailors of the world (and I've only read about them!) knows full well that, especially with second or third fittings, their suit will take a minimum of a year. So complaints that a Bookster wasn't delivered in four or five weeks are just a bit unrealistic. Patience, gentlemen, is a prime virtue.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> I find five weeks or a bit more perfectly acceptable for a MTM shirt. A suit at twelve weeks doesn't even make me blink. Anyone who patronizes the touring top drawer tailors of the world (and I've only read about them!) knows full well that, especially with second or third fittings, their suit will take a minimum of a year. So complaints that a Bookster wasn't delivered in four or five weeks are just a bit unrealistic. Patience, gentlemen, is a prime virtue.


Except you are not getting fittings of course.

The comparison was with Savile Row. It could be changed to Burtons. Except you could walk into Burtons if there was a delay.


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

I've used both Mears and Bookster. Mears was a little less expensive, but the fit of the finished jacket was pretty horrible--I had to have lots of alterations done on it. Very nice people to work with, though, and the quality of the work was high. (In all fairness, I am a very difficult person to fit, and I don't know if any internet-MTM business could ever really fit me well.)


----------



## Whoville (May 3, 2013)

Oldsarge said:


> I find five weeks or a bit more perfectly acceptable for a MTM shirt. A suit at twelve weeks doesn't even make me blink. Anyone who patronizes the touring top drawer tailors of the world (and I've only read about them!) knows full well that, especially with second or third fittings, their suit will take a minimum of a year. So complaints that a Bookster wasn't delivered in four or five weeks are just a bit unrealistic. Patience, gentlemen, is a prime virtue.


Agreed that 4-5 weeks is unrealistic. They originally quoted 9 weeks. It's been 21 weeks, I have emailed 4 times with zero response, and at this point in time I believe I will have to challenge the charges with my credit card company. I ordered 3 jackets and 4 trousers back in December (not an overwhelming order one would think........but a good bit of coin to pay) - and was hoping to have them for a daughters graduation in May and another daughters wedding in June. Missed the May event and now will be frantically searching for something for the wedding. I am not the only one worried on this board - as I said, I believe something is wrong with this company and folks should be aware. When the customer is out the money until they deliver, those last orders before they fold up shop will get stuck.............


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Whoville said:


> When the customer is out the money until they deliver, those last orders before they fold up shop will get stuck.............


Precisely one of my concerns. I've known people to be out hundreds when the firm their dealing with has taken their money and then gone belly up. Hopefully not the case here,as Peter has posted to this thread.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^ velomane. Have you ever ordered from Bookster before? *Please don't muddy the water, yes or no?* You drop innuendo stating that you've known people who to "Be out hundreds" when the firm they're dealing with took their money and went belly up. Do you believe that Bookster is going to go belly up and take people's money?* For Pete's sake state your case! Yes, or No?* If the answer is no then why the He*l do you bother opening your pie hole?

Jeeze, just go ahead and slander a company when you don't have one piece of evidence to suggest that they are dishonest.

By all means don't order from Bookster if it's going to cause you this level of emotion. But there's no need to drop all this bologna about a company you know NOTHING about.

Whoville. I hope Peter King gets you your jacket or suit or refunds your money. While I don't speak for Bookster I hope you never order from them again. They can be slow in delivery, okay? I cannot find one bit of evidence to suggest that Bookster has ever taken one cent from anyone dishonestly.

Give it up fellas. Don't order if you're not prepared for a good wait but there's no need to suggest Bookster is dishonest.


----------



## Dovid (Feb 26, 2008)

Do the waits go down if you are a repeat customer? If, as a first time customer, I order only a waistcoat, then they might not give my order priority. Also, if six months has passed, a complaint sent by snail mail might get more attention than an email, and a phone call would trump a letter.


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey 127.72 MHz,

Ease up on the tone, okay? As posted earlier in this thread, I have ordered from Bookster. I certainly didn't mean to imply that Peter is trying to rip me off, merely that unexplained delays and lack of communication are often a sign of impending business failure. Something I _have_ experienced in another industry. Furthermore, the issue isn't the wait, it is the lack of communication from the seller. I thought this came through as the general theme of this thread.

I'm sorry if I've offended anyone, or implied any dishonesty on the part of Peter and company. I'll shut my pie hole now, as 127.72 MHz called it.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Had a detailed response from Peter . Should get an update soon . I'm certainly not panicking . Look forward to a quality product


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

velomane said:


> Hey 127.72 MHz,
> 
> Ease up on the tone, okay? As posted earlier in this thread, I have ordered from Bookster. I certainly didn't mean to imply that Peter is trying to rip me off, merely that unexplained delays and lack of communication are often a sign of impending business failure. Something I _have_ experienced in another industry. Furthermore, the issue isn't the wait, it is the lack of communication from the seller. I thought this came through as the general theme of this thread.
> 
> I'm sorry if I've offended anyone, or implied any dishonesty on the part of Peter and company. I'll shut my pie hole now, as 127.72 MHz called it.


Actually I did "Ease up" prior to ever posting my response. The tone and tenor of your response implies that I've inappropriately made an accusation against you. In short, that you're a victim. (which is not the case!)
Do you, or anyone for that matter, have a right to be unhappy about the wait time for Bookster? Of course you do. You have the right to state your dissatisfaction here at AAAC or elsewhere. You also have the right to refuse to do business with Bookster as a result. But I don't think it's right to make the comment obliquely implying that if you know of people who've *"Lost hundreds"* in a thread talking about *wait times* at Bookster. *Wait times for clothing does not equal "Lost hundreds."*

Have people had to wait longer than they expected to, even longer than they were quoted, when placing orders from Bookster? Yes, it sounds as though they have. Has anyone, ever, lost one cent as a result of being taken by Bookster? *NO!* (To the best knowledge of anyone here at AAAC)

You're not a victim. A simply apology and/or clarification would have worked fine.

This is a thread about Bookster's wait times not about Bookster ripping anyone off. If you didn't mean it that way, fine. But in my opinion that's how it came out.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Would yet again like to point out that I find complaining about late delivery of bespoke or mtm clothes to be in poor taste. Poor. Taste. 

I hope I have thus by repeating my finding convinced hundreds of you, if not thousands, that this is the case. 

You're not buying golf clubs here. Jeez.


----------



## Whoville (May 3, 2013)

*Just to remember where this thread started - and what the original post was about*



Bazz said:


> I placed an order yesterday with Bookster in the UK ................. I've sent a couple emails and await their reply , I'm sure they will contact me . I was given a 9 week delivery time . What sort of experiences have any forum members had with Bookster ?


Folks - I usually don't post in this forum, but actually decided to, as I also was searching for answers as to others experience with Bookster. I found my way to Bookster thru this forum originally - and as stated before, was well pleased with the garments. I found this post - specifically on Bookster - specifically asking for experiences. So Bjorn, if you think this discussion is in poor taste - don't look at ones that ask questions "what sort of experiences have any forum members had with Bookster"......you will be spared the Poor. Taste.

As for those that may wonder about their current or expected experience, I offered my input. 127.72MHz - no I have not lost money, but due to no response I have had to dispute the charges thru my credit card. If you simply look at the other orders at this thread - that have gone out over 20 weeks, one has to question at what point in time does this cause distress on the operation. If I was ordering that size of an order in monetary value again - or looking forward to a date needed for a certain event (as I had in a graduation and an upcoming wedding)......I would have liked to known this information.

As for whoever is lurking on this board from the company - I did use your posted email address one week ago today...........so far you have not responded.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

I intend to order one or two tweed suits this year and had originally settled on Bookster. However, the repeated tales of a lack of communication has quite frankly cooled my ardour significantly. The waiting time is a non-issue; I once waited two years for a custom made watch strap and buckle, so three months, six months or a year for a suit is of no concern whatsoever. What is a concern is that when delays do occur, as they will, I fully expect to be notified and kept up to date in a timely manner. I believe this is neither asking too much nor in poor taste; indeed I believe it to be the bare minimum one should be able to expect from a serious business of any kind.

I can certainly sympathise with velomane's concerns as well, as I have three times been the victim of businesses going under while waiting for an order. All three times the symptoms were much as described: a gradual falling-off of communications until, after a period of silence, one finds the business has folded. I'm certainly not suggesting the latter will come to pass where Bookster is concerned, nor did I for a moment think that velomane suggested it (since he never wrote anything *to* suggest it), but for someone who has experienced this several times the mere resemblance in pattern is off-putting.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Whoville said:


> Folks - I usually don't post in this forum, but actually decided to, as I also was searching for answers as to others experience with Bookster. I found my way to Bookster thru this forum originally - and as stated before, was well pleased with the garments. I found this post - specifically on Bookster - specifically asking for experiences. So Bjorn, if you think this discussion is in poor taste - don't look at ones that ask questions "what sort of experiences have any forum members had with Bookster"......you will be spared the Poor. Taste.
> 
> As for those that may wonder about their current or expected experience, I offered my input. 127.72MHz - no I have not lost money, but due to no response I have had to dispute the charges thru my credit card. If you simply look at the other orders at this thread - that have gone out over 20 weeks, one has to question at what point in time does this cause distress on the operation. If I was ordering that size of an order in monetary value again - or looking forward to a date needed for a certain event (as I had in a graduation and an upcoming wedding)......I would have liked to known this information.
> 
> As for whoever is lurking on this board from the company - I did use your posted email address one week ago today...........so far you have not responded.


I have only just revisited this thread, to set things straight as of this moment I have not received a single pm on this site from those concerned so am still in the dark as to the posters real names. If I missed your message through my personal email address as I suggested I can't even search for it to see if I received it, or if it or they went to junk ( unless your surname is Viagra).I take your collective concerns very seriously and would like to help, reassure you. We are furthest behind on trousers. We are very busy. And I may as well answer the other points raised since I was last here in this reply. If I have not addressed your concerns my previous post made it clear I really wanted to, so it might be fair to assume for whatever reason that I still haven't heard from you, even by PM.My people know about this thread and have been waiting for more info. If I have done anything remiss its that I didn't post a further comment sooner as I thought I might to say that I still hadn't heard from you but decided against that as I thought you may think I was being condescending. For all I knew you had received your orders. Here is my cellphone number +44(0)7733 281968 you can reach me in the evenings / holidays ( like today) if needs be, and this number and our others are on our site, we get calls from every corner of the globe almost every day. 
We live and breath what we do so I am very disappointed that this thread has escalated. I meant every word of my original reply. Why would I then ignore you?
I totally respect members rights to discuss suppliers on here but I do thank those customers who have spoken up for us and are as passionate about what we have done for them as we are. As you will see perfectly well from Belfaboracs post who has now been put off, laying into us and the integrity/position of the company does cause damage and is certainly unhelpful and I feel in this case other than the delays that I have also explained and apologised for is unjustified. It is the sort of thing that should ideally be conducted privately if you care about the sort of work we do and the people that do it, if not our brand itself.
On another point, we do not prioritise orders from regular customers, we do not accept financial inducements to jump the queue ( this happens more often than you might expect). AAAC customers include the Commander in Chief himself even he takes his turn and understands the vagaries of proper tailoring, if there was ever anybody we should prioritise it is him for all the support he has given us from the day he 'found' us. AAAC customers receive a unique discount not offered on any other forum so in effect they enjoy a benefit otherwise only applicable to loyal repeat customers. On that basis I would have thought we could solve the problems related to these 4 customers without falling out on here. By the way, I really don't like being referred to as a 'lurker' , maybe a respondent and at time correspondent when asked to contribute on factual stuff such as cloths etc, I am a member too. I really hope we can get in touch and fulfill our commitment to you asap


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

It is reassuring to hear from you, Peter, and I'm glad to hear you are so busy. PM sent.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

velomane said:


> It is reassuring to hear from you, Peter, and I'm glad to hear you are so busy. PM sent.


Delighted to say I have had 2 pms so now I can match orders to real names.


----------



## Pitsnow (Nov 14, 2012)

I too am a repeat customer with Bookster waiting for a jacket ordered in December 2012, confirmed by Bookster 17 January 2013, and still have no idea when it will be delivered.
My order number is RC13528800
Several reminder emails have been send by myself to Bookster which resulted in a promises made by Bookster that was not kept.

The poor communication from Bookster is the issue I have. 
As others said before, it is OK to wait for an order if *the reasons for the delay are made clear by Bookster *to the customer.

My experience with Bookster is that it is left to the customer to chase them to find out what is happening.
This I find is poor business sense and I have expressed my view in recent emails to Bookster.

If I may be so bold and give some advice to Peter King, it is make sure to orders are traced by Bookster and customers are informed when things are not going to plan. 
It is all good and well to say that Bookster will take care of customers complaining on a forum if they contact Peter King directly. Again, the question is why is this not done by Bookster automatically once the order of a customer is overdue?

Just my view on the issue.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

^^Bookster's order book must be full to bursting point to be so behind - if this is the case, it is at least some sort of good sign.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Pitsnow said:


> I too am a repeat customer with Bookster waiting for a jacket ordered in December 2012, confirmed by Bookster 17 January 2013, and still have no idea when it will be delivered.
> My order number is RC13528800
> Several reminder emails have been send by myself to Bookster which resulted in a promises made by Bookster that was not kept.
> 
> ...


We are always open to advice and thank you for yours. I should say though that at least you acknowledge that you did receive replies however unsatisfactory they were. Until I look into your case in more detail I can make no further comment. In quite a number of cases a few customers claim not to have had replies and they have. When asking for an update as I have explained before we have to stop people making to get back to us with an update and if its part way through the make its difficult sometimes to give an exact delivery day as something might occur to delay it again. Also in some of these cases a reason is given, such as a cloth delay which as the mills hold shorter stocks these days is more frequent. When we know a cloth is out of stock we update the cloth gallery, if we are not made aware by the mill it slows things down. The truth is we (nor any other firm I know of) can give a running commentary. I'm not suggesting the people in this thread want that, but believe me some customers do and its quite a burden. In your case by providing the order number I can get on to it and will get back to you. Our staff do provide as accurate an update as they can so it is wrong to suggest that it has to come to me on here to get a response.
As you have chosen to air your details publicly rather than PM me I hope you won't mind me sharing / mentioning the order you placed with us whereby you got the measurements wrong (not us) and we made you a completely new jacket at no charge whatsoever and sold on the mistake for a pittance, we probably lost money on it, it would be nice if people remembered incidents like this by way of balance? We always try to go the extra mile but we are not perfect and will never be able to be 'all things to all men' as highlighted by the different opinions on this thread. I am glad I can address your concern personally, we want all our customers to be happy.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Langham said:


> ^^Bookster's order book must be full to bursting point to be so behind - if this is the case, it is at least some sort of good sign.


Thank you!
Our production is not linear ( oh how it wish it could be), we have bulges and bottlenecks and to keep our amazing group of skilled people together we have to continue to promote (albeit in a fairly low key way) our wares. We can't have craftsmen sitting idle and at the same time there is a production limit. If we offered say 12 cloths and a couple of models it would be a doddle but we know that our core customers really appreciate the range of cloths, models and options. 
We are constantly asked to introduce new models and believe me the number of designs we want to add grows all the time, it is frustrating as we know they would be popular from the discussion and feedback we get but as you can see we have not, we know our current limits and will only expand when the time is clearly right and will not have an adverse effect.
We are offered 'wholesale' orders that are sometimes tempting if things look to be heading towards 'quieter' but with one very small high end exception ( where the same items you can buy direct from us retail at twice the price) we do not make for wholesale / own label. We are affected seasonally too and this year was the worst in that respect that we have ever experienced, no crystal ball. The carry over from the winter hiccup that has been well documented and communicated was more significant than ever before. One option would have been to farm work out to untried factories just to make our life easier, but then it wouldn't be a Bookster jacket or whatever would it? So we have soldiered on with the full support of virtually all of our customers. Sorry for the lengthy reply! 
In short yes we are very busy !


----------



## Pitsnow (Nov 14, 2012)

bookster1uk said:


> We are always open to advice and thank you for yours. I should say though that at least you acknowledge that you did receive replies however unsatisfactory they were. Until I look into your case in more detail I can make no further comment. In quite a number of cases a few customers claim not to have had replies and they have. When asking for an update as I have explained before we have to stop people making to get back to us with an update and if its part way through the make its difficult sometimes to give an exact delivery day as something might occur to delay it again. Also in some of these cases a reason is given, such as a cloth delay which as the mills hold shorter stocks these days is more frequent. When we know a cloth is out of stock we update the cloth gallery, if we are not made aware by the mill it slows things down. The truth is we (nor any other firm I know of) can give a running commentary. I'm not suggesting the people in this thread want that, but believe me some customers do and its quite a burden. In your case by providing the order number I can get on to it and will get back to you. Our staff do provide as accurate an update as they can so it is wrong to suggest that it has to come to me on here to get a response.
> As you have chosen to air your details publicly rather than PM me I hope you won't mind me sharing / mentioning the order you placed with us whereby you got the measurements wrong (not us) and we made you a completely new jacket at no charge whatsoever and sold on the mistake for a pittance, we probably lost money on it, it would be nice if people remembered incidents like this by way of balance? We always try to go the extra mile but we are not perfect and will never be able to be 'all things to all men' as highlighted by the different opinions on this thread. I am glad I can address your concern personally, we want all our customers to be happy.


I am sorry Peter but your facts are not correct.

The order you referring to (RC12658433) was the shooting vest I ordered from Bookster.
You are correct in saying that I changed the vest size several months after the order was placed but I was ensured (right or wrong?) by Michele that the vest has not been made at the time when I changed the size. The vest arrived several weeks after the change in size was confirmed by Bookster but unfortunately it was I the original (wrong) size vest that was sent to me. And yes, Michele was so kind and offered to change the vest to the later specified size at no extra cost to me.
I am happy to back up the above facts with the email conversation between Bookster and myself to you Peter if you would like to have them.

As for the current order, RC13528800, I have changed the jacket size after speaking with Michele on the phone but this was in December 2012 when the order was originally placed. Michele advised me in regards to a fit she felt would better suit my needs. I was grateful for the advise and changed the size of the jacket in accordance with the recommendation received. 
In regards to a running commentary, I feel most customer would not require such details. 
But a message when things change, as you mentioned, the cloth runs out and the order is unduly delayed, is a thing I would like to know without having to wonder why the goods are not delivered.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Pitsnow said:


> I am sorry Peter but your facts are not correct.
> 
> The order you referring to (RC12658433) was the shooting vest I ordered from Bookster.
> You are correct in saying that I changed the vest size several months after the order was placed but I was ensured (right or wrong?) by Michele that the vest has not been made at the time when I changed the size. The vest arrived several weeks after the change in size was confirmed by Bookster but unfortunately it was I the original (wrong) size vest that was sent to me. And yes, Michele was so kind and offered to change the vest to the later specified size at no extra cost to me.
> ...


I was making the point that we go the extra mile and that this really isn't the place to converse, I'm glad that you feel able to acknowledge the advice and support that you needed was forthcoming and I'm trying to emphasise that you will get this in regards to your order. Incidentally Order RC13528800 had been started but M did not know until after she had concluded her dealings with you...it was cut as you spoke which highlights the sort of details we are dealing with. But it doesn't matter , the last thing we wanted was for you to have a garment that didn't fit for whatever reason. 
Thank you for agreeing that a running commentary isn't needed, each item is unique, we are busy making them and we have tried to keep you informed as well as we could at any given time with the facts available. Imagine for a moment that we did a mail out to customers with a detail such as particular cloth shortage/delay or whatever, that would generate a commensurate number of responses that in turn would need to be replied to. The orders unless agreed otherwise are on the best approximate timescale agreed at the time of order and that is always how we have operated. I am not shying away from the fact that this year some orders have taken longer than any of us would like but again I have explained that within this thread. Clearly we need to manage expectations carefully and we will learn from this period. I will report back to you tomorrow and thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I have been satisified with every item of clothing and all my communications with Bookster. I think Bookster should come up with the longest time they believe an item will be ready, triple it, and quote this to the customer!

I believe the majority of people who have turned this thread into a pissing contest are first timers at having clothing made for them.

Whoville states: he "*had* to dispute the charges on his credit card."* Absolutely HAD to do it*. I mean if he had not disputed the charges on his credit card heaven only knows what would have happened,.....ic12337:

Looking forward to my next order with Bookster.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

127.72 MHz said:


> I have been satisified with every item of clothing and all my communications with Bookster. I think Bookster should come up with the longest time they believe an item will be ready, and triple it! I believe the majority of people who have turned this thread into a pissing contest are first timers at having clothing made for them.
> 
> Whoville states: he "*had* to dispute the charges on his credit card."* Absolutely HAD to do it*. I mean if he had not disputed the charges on his credit card heaven only knows what would have happened,.....ic12337:
> 
> Looking forward to my next order with Bookster.


Agreed.

Just let the clothes take the time they do. And don't order clothes "for a specific occasion" unless at least 6 months in advance, 12 months if ordering from a popular tailor/MTM.


----------



## Pitsnow (Nov 14, 2012)

bookster1uk said:


> I will report back to you tomorrow and thank you so much for your patience.


Please do so Peter.


----------



## bookster1uk (Jun 1, 2007)

Pitsnow said:


> Please do so Peter.


I intended to update you today anyway as I have only just satisfied myself that what I would write to you is cast in stone, it is in the pressing room as I write and will be sent out to you on Friday. A PM would have sufficed or the other suggestions I mentioned earlier in this thread.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Peter ,
sent you a PM .
Barry


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I have said this before, but I believe totally in the integrity of Bookster.

Yes, they can be slow. A production slowdown additionally hampered them because of water damage caused by firefighters when an adjacent building burned down.

Like any maker, they can make mistakes. This happened on my first order. I requested some alterations. Instead, they were willing to make an entirely new garment for me. This suited me even better, as I realized the fabric I had chosen was too heavy to see much use where I live. When I finally got my replacement overcoat, it was everything I could reasonably have wanted.

What this tells me is that Peter and Michele are totally ethical people. They really stand behind what they make and are completely devoted to customer satisfaction. They no doubt lost money on my order, but the entire transaction left me with a lot of respect for Bookster. I hold them in the highest regard.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm 3 months into my order . I was last told that my order should be coming together soon . I'm not panicking , just trying to get an update . I expect Peter will let me know something . I hope to be a returning customer but just want to see how the first order plays out .


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Have any of you received an order from Bookster recently ? Just wondering how long most of the current orders are running . I understand its bespoked . Would like to be kept up on order status a bit more though


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

I received mine last week. Ordered December the first last year. As expected, well worth the wait.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

So it was about 7 months ?


----------



## velomane (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes. Seven months minus one week. As I said, a damn fine jacket. It almost makes me wish for cold weather. I just wish the communication had been better. In spite of that, I will be ordering again.


----------



## Hardtime (Nov 27, 2012)

velomane said:


> I received mine last week. Ordered December the first last year. As expected, well worth the wait.





Bazz said:


> Have any of you received an order from Bookster recently ? Just wondering how long most of the current orders are running . I understand its bespoked . Would like to be kept up on order status a bit more though


I, too, received my trousers (to match a hacking jacket I had previously ordered and received). The trousers were also ordered 12/1 and also well worth the wait.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm waiting on a 3 piece suit . I'm not panicking just wondering what I should realistically expect as a delivery time . I'm sure it will be a cracking suit . Plan to order another but want to see how my first order plays out


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Bazz said:


> Have any of you received an order from Bookster recently ? Just wondering how long most of the current orders are running . I understand its bespoked . Would like to be kept up on order status a bit more though


Bookster is *not* bespoke, period.

I've had nothing but pleasant experiences with Bookster. That being said I think it's fair to say that their business model does not allow for hiring more personnel so they can keep in touch with their customers every so often about the status of their orders. (although I can refer to you some very expensive Tailors who will keep in very close contact with you about the status of your order,.....Only problem is their prices *start* at about double Bookster's rate.)


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Doesn't be spoked mean made to the buyers specifications ?


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
Here's a few threads that go through some of the differences between made to measure and bespoke:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bespoke
https://www.realmenrealstyle.com/bespoke-made-to-measure/
https://sartorialsavillian.wordpress.com/2010/02/16/made-to-measure-vs-bespoke-vs-custom-made/

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?48443-bespoke-vs-made-to-measure

Regards,


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Besides, most men are just as well fitted with good MTM and for a lot less money. If you are so knowledgeable as to require bespoke, expect to _seriously_ pay for it.:wink2:


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I don't claim to be so knowledgable and fully realize I'm not shopping on Savile Row . I was just merely stating the meaning of the word . Looking forward to the finished product . I'm quite sure I will be pleased with their work . MTM , bespoked , I'm not really bothered


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

That's the spirit. If you're happy that's all that matters.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> Besides, most men are just as well fitted with good MTM and for a lot less money. If you are so knowledgeable as to require bespoke, expect to _seriously_ pay for it.:wink2:


Well said.


----------



## simonfoy (Mar 18, 2010)

As a UK resident, one that doesn't live anywhere near London, getting clothes made of this nature from someone of Bookster's calibre is increasingly hard to find. I am lucky to own a jacket from them and it is 'the' best jacket I own and you can tell the minute you pick it up that it reeks of quality and is exceptionally well made. Some things are just worth the wait, I guess I don't mind waiting for quality. I know some folk don't and my opinions are just that but the day your garment arrives you will see it's all been worth it. They don't charge SR prices so to come off making something to write emails is holding someones clothing up. I know it is frustrating to many but you are dealing with a well established company and someone that not knowingly would ignore emails just for the sheer hell of it. Nothing is done in spite I am sure of that. I just know when I got mine the wait I had seemed insignificant and I love winters so I can wear it. I get lost knowing what to wear in Summer.

I've no affiliation with Booksters, just a happy customer, that's all x


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll repeat myself, since I don't seem to get the attention here that some do:

1. Bookster is usually slower delivering than advertised. I think Peter and Michelle are a bit too optimistic on how fast their people can get things out. You _*must *_factor this into your order.

2. They deliver a beautiful finished product, with some options I'm not sure you'll even get from most MTM or MTO operations here in the States.

4. *FOR HALF THE PRICE YOU'LL PAY HERE

*cordially yours,


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

The replys are encouraging . At this point I'm expecting an impeccable suit . As I mentioned I plan to order another but waiting to see how this plays out since its my first experience With Bookster .Placed my order in mid March .


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, just got official notice, Bookster has gone belly up and I hope I am not out $1000.00 that I sent in March and the remake of a vest I was supposed to receive that had been originally ordered back in November...never again!!!


----------



## Merckxfan (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep. I'm out $400 on an order that's been pending since last October. The belly-up email says to look to your credit card company for a refund, which of course means the money's all gone. I paid with PayPal, which means I got a $400 life lesson.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Any confirmation from more established members of the board (no disrespect guys)??

Is Bookster, in fact, out of business?


----------



## Earlgrey (Nov 20, 2009)

I got the letter as well, meaning I lost my money for two orders that I made in Feburary, in total more than 1000 pounds, a big shame!

Bookster said in the letter:" ...*In the meanwhile we would ask that you contact your order payment provider to issue you with a refund." *I paid through paypal and the demanding of refund can only be done in 60 days after purchase, so how can I get my money back? Must be a joke.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Any confirmation from more established members of the board (no disrespect guys)??
> 
> Is Bookster, in fact, out of business?


From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]
Subject: BOOKSTER
Date: Sat, 13 Jul 2013 19:30:23 +0000

Dear Customer,

It is with deep regret that we must inform you that we have had to close Bookster Tailoring as of today's date. We have tried everything humanly possible to avert this decision sadly without success. In fact, we were in serious discussions right up until today fully believing that everything would be alright. All along we have had professional support and advice, not just wishful thinking.

As some of you will know we experienced production delays due to circumstances beyond our control earlier in the year. As all our garments are hand tailored in England there were no shortcuts we could implement to catch up. The result has been that the vast majority of you have been very supportive and understanding, most of you are loyal repeat customers. Unfortunately a relatively small number of justifiably disatisfied angry customers have brought matters to a head. Neither we nor our staff are physically able to carry on and we will be unable to answer individual responses to this message personally.

This has also compromised us financially. Everybody is aware of the failure of the banks and government to support small businesses, we have been no exception. We drastically reduced costs and staff last year. For most of the recession we bucked the trend and were doing really well, but we could not have predicted this year whereby as well as the production problems we and others in our business have suffered a significant downturn in sales.

*We will issue a fuller statement to you in due course. In the meanwhile we would ask that you contact your order payment provider to issue you with a refund.*

We were not a Limited Company so are not benefiting from that sort of protection and will not miraculously re appear under another name as many businesses seem to.
Strenuous efforts are still being made professionally to save the business but we have no way of knowing if anything will come from this so in the meanwhile we have both filed for personal bankruptcy. We do not own property etc, every penny we had was invested in Bookster.
Further information will be sent to you as soon as possible. NOTE all previous contact email addresses are no longer being used. The only contact address is now [email protected]

With humblest apologies, Yours Sincerely,

Peter & Michele King.


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

I'm out of money as well. Perhaps. I've contacted my credit card company and will be fighting this.

I'm sad for Bookster, but feel as if things have been handled a bit disingenuously, despite the wording in their e-mail. If what some of you are saying is true, than they suspected that they were in trouble for a while. Orders still pending since autumn of 2012 belies this suspicion.


----------



## mnewb1 (Oct 26, 2012)

Not to mention, the website is still active apparently able to accept new orders from the unwary...


----------



## johnnyboomboombuck (May 24, 2008)

"Not to mention, the website is still active apparently able to accept new orders from the unwary..."

You beat me to it. Again, when one ceases business in this modern era, one of the first things should be to suspend transactions on the website. I walked an order all the way through to the payment page on the Bookster site (just to satisfy my curiosity and to do my "homework", as it were, before making this post) and was still ready to accept payment. Disingenuous.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm out $850 .00 . Price of a lesson ?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't have any skin in this, but from the email you received Bookster seems to be blaming everyone but themselves for their situation.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Would yet again like to point out that I find complaining about late delivery of bespoke or mtm clothes to be in poor taste. Poor. Taste.
> 
> I hope I have thus by repeating my finding convinced hundreds of you, if not thousands, that this is the case.
> 
> You're not buying golf clubs here. Jeez.


I suppose I must eat my own hat now. Or your paid for but not delivered hats.

My apologies to members affected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

This is sad news, I was biding my time before I could scrape together enough pennies to order a custom tweed overcoat. 

If I can offer some viewpoint on the apparent disingenuity of accepting orders while on hard time - the owners of a company, especially owners so emotionally invested as these appear to be, are typically the last to admit the company is going out of business, and that typically at the very last minute. I would wager that they genuinely imagined that this was just a hard spell until maybe even just a couple weeks ago, when they sat down with the finances and said, "Oh crap! We're going out of business!" (or whatever British people would say in that situation) It doesn't bring back the hundreds and thousands that some of you have lost, but I truly believe they meant to deliver every single order they took.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

My guess is that you'll be fine. Not sure about anyone who paid via PP and had money taken directly from a bank account. Always, always, always pay with a credit card when ordering anything online.



johnnyboomboombuck said:


> I'm out of money as well. Perhaps. I've contacted my credit card company and will be fighting this.
> 
> I'm sad for Bookster, but feel as if things have been handled a bit disingenuously, despite the wording in their e-mail. If what some of you are saying is true, than they suspected that they were in trouble for a while. Orders still pending since autumn of 2012 belies this suspicion.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

I do hope people get their money back. It is also sad to see a niche player with reasonable prices go out of business.

That said, hockeyinsider flagged delay issues in December 2010.

His misgivings were eventually seen to be justified, though many did not thank him for raising the issue in the first place.


----------



## Bazz (Mar 8, 2013)

Kingstonian said:


> I do hope people get their money back. It is also sad to see a niche player with reasonable prices go out of business.
> 
> That said, hockeyinsider flagged delay issues in December 2010.
> 
> His misgivings were eventually seen to be justified, though many did not thank him for raising the issue in the first place.


I payed through PP but with a credit card . My bank has been notified and are working on it . The biggest disappointment is I won't be receiving a fantastic tweed suit . I'll find one next time I'm visiting my family in the UK


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

mnewb1 said:


> Not to mention, the website is still active apparently able to accept new orders from the unwary...


The website now notes that Bookster is no longer accepting orders.

This is a very sad day indeed.


----------



## Neill (Jul 10, 2013)

A sad day indeed, I've got an order outstanding from march (but may get a refund via my credit card company) My other worry is thery have my overcoat which was returned for repair - how I get that back I don't know!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For those who didn't get the word over on the Fashion Forum, are the tailoring company who did most of Bookster's work. They sell direct and will probably be getting quite a number of orders from those who had previously ordered from Bookster.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Oldsarge said:


> For those who didn't get the word over on the Fashion Forum, are the tailoring company who did most of Bookster's work. They sell direct and will probably be getting quite a number of orders from those who had previously ordered from Bookster.


Was bookster simply fronting for ordering through mears? They seem to have nearly identical products/options.

Kind of excited at the prospect of ordering, although seems like I may be a little late to see something for this season.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Speaking from total ignorance and nothing but speculation, it appears that Bookster had a slightly different choice of styles from what Mears offers on their website. Now, the real question is, can you get Mears to go beyond what they advertise and do, say, half-Norfolks? I can't stand those stupid buckles in the front. I won't even have any on a bush jacket. However, I really like the half belt in the back. It adds a certain rakishness to the lines that appeals to my inner rogue. Unfortunately, I am still equipping my shop and from the approaching cost of things won't have any money for clothing until November or possibly December. I am getting another suit this winter but whether from MyTailor or Mears is still a matter of cogitation.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> I do hope people get their money back. It is also sad to see a niche player with reasonable prices go out of business.
> 
> That said, hockeyinsider flagged delay issues in December 2010.
> 
> His misgivings were eventually seen to be justified, though many did not thank him for raising the issue in the first place.


I disagree. Fact is, *anyone* could *"Flag"* *any* business with assertions such as those hockeyinsider made and be correct a reasonable percentage of the time.

Fact is Bookster may have been overly optimistic in terms of the time frames they quoted to their customers. However, to state these delays were a precursor to the demise of the business lacks basic cause and effect.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Always, always, always pay with a credit card when ordering anything online.


I don't say much around here, but I will say this: *3/2 is right*. Furthermore, anyone who buys much of anything online would be well advised to *get a separate card with a low balance, exclusively for online purchases*. That way, if and when security is compromised, you and your bank can clean up a (relatively) smaller mess than if your main card gets hacked.


----------



## IanLL (Jul 13, 2013)

Well said old chap


----------



## IanLL (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't have any skin in this, but from the email you received Bookster seems to be blaming everyone but themselves for their situation.


Well said old chap


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Thanks for the support. I've learned this, unfortunately, firsthand. Someone once hacked my debit card--I found out when I came home one night to find an invoice in the mail from some company in Reykjavik, Iceland. I'm not much on Islandic, and I still don't know what it was that whoever it was bought with my card, but it was a couple thousand dollars. There was something else from Minneapolis, I think some sort of software but again not sure, and yet another charge for something from Los Angeles. This was back in the early days of the Internet, and by the time I got to my bank the next morning, the account was completely empty. Not only that, I had written a number of checks that ended up bouncing. It was...not a nightmare at all. I explained what had happened, the funds were restored on the spot and I paid no bad-check fees. It took maybe five minutes.

By contrast, I bought a computer via PayPal a year or so ago. For reasons of his own, the seller immediately refunded the money--it was a considerable amount, around $1,500 as I recall--because he wanted to send an invoice and have me click on that and pay. No problem, I did. It took PP more than two weeks to get the money back into my bank account that the seller had in his possession for, perhaps, two minutes. I always have PP funds go through my credit card, but in this case, I did not, and I had zero recourse as PP took its sweet time giving me my own money back. Multiple calls did no good, all I got were fibs and excuses.

I was surprised, actually, that I got my money back so easily when it was a debit card as opposed to a credit card, but the takeaway is the same. If someone steals your money with a credit card, you have rights. The card issuer is paid for providing a service, and their first loyalty is to the card holder. That is not true with PP, and PP hates it. That's why they encourage people to have money taken from a bank account instead of a credit card. If it comes out of your bank account, PP decides who is right if something goes sideways, and there is no realistic appeal. If it comes from a credit card, the card issuer makes the final call, and that can, I think, make all the difference in the world.



dorji said:


> I don't say much around here, but I will say this: *3/2 is right*. Furthermore, anyone who buys much of anything online would be well advised to *get a separate card with a low balance, exclusively for online purchases*. That way, if and when security is compromised, you and your bank can clean up a (relatively) smaller mess than if your main card gets hacked.


----------

